# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Famous Russian song

## ankitj2

Since I love playing music, here is a video of one of the most famous Russian songs "Pachka cigaret" sung by my band "Politika" 
Sometimes I get help on here to translate a song or two, so might as well give.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muJIkQmolsU 
Lyrics: 
Я сижу и смотрю в чужое небо из чужого окна 
 И не вижу ни одной знакомой звезды. 
 Я ходил по всем дорогам и туда, и сюда, 
 Обернулся - и не смог разглядеть следы.   
       Но если есть в кармане пачка сигарет, 
       Значит все не так уж плохо на сегодняшний день. 
       И билет на самолет с серебристым крылом, 
       Что, взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень.   
 И никто не хотел быть виноватым без вина, 
 И никто не хотел руками жар загребать, 
 А без музыки на миру смерть не красна, 
 А без музыки не хочется пропадать.   
       Но если есть в кармане пачка сигарет, 
       Значит все не так уж плохо на сегодняшний день. 
       И билет на самолет с серебристым крылом, 
       Что, взлетая, оставляет земле лишь тень. 
For those of you who feel more adventurous, listen to the rap version of this song by Легальнвй Бизнес =)

----------

